# Current Weather and Shrooming?



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

So how will the weather we have been having affect this years morel season? Do think it will be better or worse than last year?


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I think we are going to have to have more moisture to have the kind of season that we are looking for,lets pray for this to happen.Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

East Tennessee had a really warm winter last year as well. I killed about 10lb in over a week of hunting. I think that if the 
rains cometh, we will be good to go. Didn't seem like the warm winter effected my hunting grounds. Boone, where are you 
located?? If I hit the mother load, you can have some. I will be near Johnson City as soon as the small ones start getting 
plump. Mid-March I do reckon...


----------



## rv man (Feb 8, 2013)

There are on the way to pop soon..today would be good


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think it could be possible for it to be worst than last year.


----------



## playindead (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd have to agree with indiegrind. I had a rotten year in 2012. May the pungent gods of the hallowed grounds push up a plethora of fungus to us all this season!


----------



## meekmorel (Mar 20, 2013)

Im expecting a good year since last year we had a bad year and a drought. We have had a good amount of moisture this winter and last fall. But like always, it is always unpredictable.


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

A bad day shroomn' is better than a good day at Whatever!
Its gona be a GREAT YEAR!
Good luck all.......course its all skill! Lol


----------

